
Show HN: Remote.io – Globally distributed remote career job board - insomniax
https://www.remote.io/
======
insomniax
Hello! After a lot of work, I’m proud to announce that remote.io is now
globally distributed thanks to Cloudflare Worker Sites and Cloudflare KV
storage. This transition has helped us achieve sub-second load time throughout
the site by having our data at the edge.

If you’re interested in the journey, I’ve outlined the build process to date
in the following blog post (also hosted at the edge):

[https://www.remote.io/blog/19/globally-distributed-
website-f...](https://www.remote.io/blog/19/globally-distributed-website-for-
remote-jobs)

